# My Pet Feral....KEVIN



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

He is a handful!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You go, Kevin .. You da man (or perhaps the lady)! You ARE a lovely "hood" ornament regardless! 

Terry


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> You go, Kevin .. You da man (or perhaps the lady)! You ARE a lovely "hood" ornament regardless!
> 
> Terry


He is certainly "da man" his favorite perch is my head. No matter where he is in the neihborhood, if he can see me, he will all of a sudden apear out of the blue and land on my head.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

SouthTown Racers said:


> He is certainly "da man" his favorite perch is my head. No matter where he is in the neihborhood, if he can see me, he will all of a sudden apear out of the blue and land on my head.


That's so nice


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats one cool bird. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Kevins Story.....

I work for a pest control company (non-lethal) and now and than we get a call about pigeons makeing a mess on cars, awenings, doorways, etc. Well this call was a little different. This call came from a half way house for recovering dope addict prostitutes. They said the pigeon was interupting their outdoor theropy groups. I showed up and Kevin was sitting right there on a picnic table pecking at a womens hands who was trying to read a book. I held out my hand and Kevin hopped right up. He has been a friend ever since. He is now paired to one of my "not so good" racing hens, and they are fostering some winners for me!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Great story! Looks like a happy guy


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

You make quite a pair!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Interesting...do you suppose he is really a Feral ? Wonder what his history may have been prior to meeting you....maybe he was a human-raised rescue ?

Anyway, obviously has found a good place (although I am not sure how stoked he is by the logo on your hat )


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Another cool bird!!! 

What an awesome bird. I have come across several such pigeons, we have lengthy stories here about such pets.. I'm glad he has a happy home. 

PLEASE be advised to be very cautious allowing him free-flight as he is sitting duck by himself outside, to hawk/s and other predators.

Many have been warned, and many tragedies have befallen these wonderful pets.


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

*One question...*

Did you put the band on his leg? If so, how the heck did you do it? I have 4 "ferals" that follow me around, and I'd love to band them.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Sevenof14 said:


> Did you put the band on his leg? If so, how the heck did you do it? I have 4 "ferals" that follow me around, and I'd love to band them.


its a clip-on band....easily put on and removed


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

My best bird is the feral I raised myself - more personality and charm than any of my birds. 

Also, they make these great stickers you can have customized with your phone number. Any adult birds I bought without bands and even those ferals that I've rehabilitated get the snap on leg band with the vinyl sticker on it (and those with regular seamless bands I put the phone number sticker over it, just in case - I figure the general public don't know what to do with a leg band number but a phone number is pretty fool proof). This way they have some ID on them - and the vinyl sticker lasts a surprisingly long time!! Brooklyn's has been on him for over 2 years and not worn off or anything. I must have gotten them through Foys or Jedds...


----------

